# Norm A. OnLine



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Norm A. now has shows running on line ,a new one each week.(about 30 mins.long..

The one below is a good one b/4 he got all the high end tools..note the router table ...and the Shop -Smith and the drum sander...

Note the old table saw made out of wood..1st. part of the show 

New Yankee Work Shop

Candle Stand - Program #110

New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Online - Featuring the Craftsmanship of Master Carpenter Norm Abram

========


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for that link. That one brings back a few memories. I don't remember that He had a Shopsmith, but the show does allow us to see the quality and skill of the man, while showing a few no nos in His work. There is one that especially caught my eye with the router. That router table that He used is one like i had, and didn't like at all. In fact, it is hanging on my wall. Thanks again


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Excellent. 

I have no idea if or when I'll get to see another one here in Atlanta. There wasn't a show this weekend, and the PBS stations don't list anything for the rest of the month.

First Mr. Rogers Neighborhood and now this.

edit - looks like GPB took a month off from airing it.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

It made me feel a little better when I noticed a slight gap in his last sliding dove tail. While he is an excellent craftsman it was nice to see that he too isn't always perfect. Frankly, I think it is great seeing him use power tools that more closely resemble what I have in my garage before sponsers started sending him tools.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Did anyone see when Norm pushed the router bit in the router without a gap! I will say, that if You follow Norms example, a bit can get stuck, or not tighten properly. Leave a small "air gap" or pull the bit back from the end by 1/16 to 1/8 in. to let the cap tighten around the bit, but not have the room to tighten


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Norm without a brad nailer? Forgot that ever took place and I thought I had seen most of the early shows.


----------

